# Mounting Turkey feet?



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2007)

Instead of cutting the spur section off today I decided that since my bird had such pretty feet and even spurs that I would save the whole leg.

I would like to make some bookends or something for a desk out of each.

Does anyone know how to preserve them?


----------



## turky93 (Apr 1, 2007)

get some knobloch's injection fluid from mc kenzie taxidermy supplies.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know how to do it but a buddy gave me one with only the middle toe pointing up . Some buddy he is .


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 1, 2007)

turkyturd93 said:


> get some knobloch's injection fluid from mc kenzie taxidermy supplies.



Yep. I have a buddy that has done some for me and they look good. He puts some kind of finish on them that gives them a glossy look.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2007)

Some buddy

I'm sure he more than likely uses a Poly on it like I use on my deer antlers to give them a shine.


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 1, 2007)

Glenn said:


> Some buddy
> 
> Exactly !!!!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 1, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> Yep. I have a buddy that has done some for me and they look good. He puts some kind of finish on them that gives them a glossy look.



Clear finger nail polish......Works like a charm.....


----------



## Parker (Apr 1, 2007)

maker4life said:


> I don't know how to do it but a buddy gave me one with only the middle toe pointing up . Some buddy he is .



I made one for myself to hang in my game room.  It was from a bird that flogged me bad.

I wrapped all of the toes together with string except the middle one, and I wrapped a nail to the middle one.  I then put it in a glass and covered it with Borax for about 6 months.  (Better to do it too long than not long enough.)

If you wanted the feet flat, you could set it up with some rocks or blocks to make it flat.  Getting borax on it would be a little tricky though.

Parker


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rob (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw an add in the nwtf magazine a few years ago about bronzing or metallizing the feet and they looked pretty good.  I am trying to find the company in another post.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2007)

I also saw that but it was a few years back. I'm going to get this stuff call STOP-ROT and do the feet myself. On the top of the foot where I had cut it off I'm going to put the brass of a shotgun shell like I do my beards.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great ideas! Be sure to post pix when you're through, ok?
Sue


----------

